# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 43 )



## ripjack13

*Where do you see yourself and your woodworking in 5 to 10 years?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Maroons, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and anyone who can type...


----------



## Blueglass

Wow I have not been looking that far ahead as far as wood work goes. I hope I am able to improve but I also hope I am still alive to improve!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWS

Sitting in the rocker watching reruns of this old house.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

At the rate I'm currently going, I might finally be starting to make sawdust in there again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Probably in prison for criminal neglect, after my tables destruct and injur tens of thousands

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## justallan

Great timing on this question!
Closing on the house I'm buying was Friday, so from here on it's all about "Game On" for getting everything set for the day I get tired of working for other folks.
1) Kimmie needs a mud room/patio. ASAP!
2) I suppose she'll want a garage. (AKA, Allan's place to turn wrenches and light things on fire)
3) Within 5 years have at least a 1,000 sf. dedicated woodshop.
4) Keep wheelin' and dealin' to obtain shop equipment. I could survive with what I have, but why would I do that?
5) Get a lot more serious about stock piling every piece of wood that I can beg, borrow or pilfer.
6) Probably the first thing I should be considering, testing and finding more "signature pieces" that will be the base of what will pay the bills.
RETIRE, in about 10 years. I have entertained the idea of ONLY farming for someone after retirement, but we'll see what happens at that point in the game.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, like others I haven't really thought about this.......well maybe a little but more like a dream. I have 11 years to go until maybe I can retire from the full on rat race of the get up and go to work life. I am hoping to spend a lot more time in my shop then, maybe do a bunch of arts and craft shows, maybe make a little money at it. But the key thing for me will be to find a balance, meaning still having fun with wood working, staying active and excersizing my mind, and not letting it become the burden of a job. In 11 years I hope to have taken care of my health and body enough to still be able bodied and capable of doing wood working. I hope I can still tackle large projects, but if not I would settle for doing easier stuff like turning pens or scroll saw work. I hope I can still physically mill lumber as I enjoy that and it is a part of the process of wood working for me. But if not I know of lots of ways to source wood and that treasure hunting can become a part of the process instead. I have said this before at least a hundred times.......I don't ever want my wood working to become a job! If I can make a few bucks at it and still have fun doing it at my own pace when I want to do it then fine. I'm kind of starting to dable in it just testing the waters. I hope my neighborhood doesn't go to shite and I don't have to move again, right now it's nice here and I could have my house paid off by then. but if the economy crashes again that could change everything, and they say that will probably happen again because of our corrupt governments policies. So the dream is just that, a dream, time will tell. Hopefully I will be like Gipetto tinkering away in his work shop, an old gray haired man looking at things over the top of his reading glasses, lol, part of that is already true.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nature Man

In reasonably good health, and, hopefully with all the equipment, wood, and knowledge to tackle the woodworking projects of the day. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fsyxxx

Hopefully making a modest living from things from the shop instead of gigging all the time. Getting tired of the late nights and long days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

10 yrs I will be closer to 80 then 70- Hell I just hope I am around to think about it........

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

Mike1950 said:


> 10 yrs I will be closer to 80 then 70- Hell I just hope I am around to think about it........


Me too or these guys might be harassing me for being old by then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

By then, my house will be paid for and (hopefully ), my child will be self-sufficient. I'd love to be at a point where I can just do woodworking for a living, or maybe I can be that old man that works at Lowes part-time bugging people trying to give advice! I hope to be much better at the craft by then, turning out a quality product. Mostly I hope to still be above ground 10 years from now! Tony

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc

I'd hope at that point to have been able to build a new shop and move into bigger projects but who knows.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I hope to be president in 4 years. I'm accepting campaign contributions now for my 2020 run. If I am elected, donors will be welcome to use the PWS (Presidential Wood Shop) anytime me and Monica are not in there, you know, working, and stuff. She really likes round stuff but is very talented at flat work as well. She does her best work while flat . . .

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Tony

@Kevin, you have your priorities in line, I'm writing you in this election!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

But my serious answer is that I want to expand into traditional Japanese woodworking and get away from glue and screws as much as possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> But my serious answer is that I want to expand into traditional Japanese woodworking and get away from glue and screws as much as possible.



I can understand that, It's amazing as I get into unplugged joinery how many ways I'm finding to eliminate metal fasteners, I still like my glue though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> But my serious answer is that I want to expand into traditional Japanese woodworking and get away from glue and screws as much as possible.



It is not for me at this point, but I can appreciate the art of it and certainly see the appeal. It probably doesn't appeal to me because I recognize the lack of my ability to do it! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> maybe I can be that old man that works at Lowes part-time bugging people trying to give advice!



If that happens, I'm coming to your store, hiding the ladders/portable stairs, and then asking for your help getting something off the top shelf.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Sprung said:


> If that happens, I'm coming to your store, hiding the ladders/portable stairs, and then asking for your help getting something off the top shelf.



That's pretty dam funny Matthew!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Hold on. Let me check my crystal ball. Where do I see myself in 5 years. You think I can see the future or something mcfly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tclem said:


> Hold on. Let me check my crystal ball.



Just one?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> or maybe I can be that old man that works at Lowes part-time bugging people trying to give advice!


I did 8 years at home depot, 5 years as a mechanic in tool rental which means you do everything in the store, and 3 years in hardware and the tool corral with the rest of the blue hair associates. Was fun once,but the bean counters took all the fun out of working there, most everyone I worked with left also, all the guys and gals with knowledge and experience. Now you have a bunch of know nothings that just have a job wearing an apron for 9 bucks an hour. Just punch the clock and try to kill time until it's quiting time. If I ever retire and choose to do something part time it sure as heck won't be there, you are just a number there, maybe at woodcraft or something, or another tool store. Not horrible frieght!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> I did 8 years at home depot, 5 years as a mechanic in tool rental which means you do everything in the store, and 3 years in hardware and the tool corral with the rest of the blue hair associates. Was fun once,but the bean counters took all the fun out of working there, most everyone I worked with left also, all the guys and gals with knowledge and experience. Now you have a bunch of know nothings that just have a job wearing an apron for 9 bucks an hour. Just punch the clock and try to kill time until it's quiting time. If I ever retire and choose to do something part time it sure as heck won't be there, you are just a number there, maybe at woodcraft or something, or another tool store. Not horrible frieght!



You're right, I know more than the people at ours, and I'm not that smart. Harbor Freight is even worse, plus 95%of their products are crap, I couldn't sell that sh*t.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Michele wants me to go work at Woodcraft too. Or one of the local places I get wood n stuff from. 
Or put on my dinosaur suit and she can rent me out for $300 an hour for parties....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Or put on my dinosaur suit and she can rent me out for $300 an hour for parties....




Now that I can see!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


>


Hey, you got a big butt!! Lol, that's funny shite right there dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill

Heck! I'm just learning how to spell _retire/retirement _-without thinking of Discount Tire.
I'm thinking that I'll do turnings and flat work and make the rounds at Market Day type events, maybe even do some stuff online---if the good Lord lets me live that long. All that only as it remains fun and fits in between fishing trips.
Think I have enough wood to keep me busy for a few years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

In ten years, I'll probably be doing the same stuff I'm doing now... hopefully, I'll be a little better at it though. At some point, I can see getting back into flat work, but I don't have the tools or the space to accommodate them now.

I'd love to travel and demo at some point, but that's not likely in the next decade.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> Hold on. Let me check my crystal ball. Where do I see myself in 5 years. You think I can see the future or something mcfly?



At the rate you are going I would invest in Diaper companies stock..............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> At the rate you are going I would invest in Diaper companies stock..............


Staying busy as long as I can. (Before I get old)


----------



## Tclem

DKMD said:


> In ten years, I'll probably be doing the same stuff I'm doing now... hopefully, I'll be a little better at it though. At some point, I can see getting back into flat work, but I don't have the tools or the space to accommodate them now.
> 
> I'd love to travel and demo at some point, but that's not likely in the next decade.


I bet all your patients hope you are better also.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Tclem said:


> I bet all your patients hope you are better also.



Only the ones who survive...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

